# gracie vs kimura video 1951



## Infinite (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm sure most of you have seen it BUT!

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1690337360622979628

Gracie vs Kimura 1951


----------



## Hand Sword (Jan 7, 2007)

Good stuff! I wish I could move that fast. They must have been seriously gassed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## donald (Jan 7, 2007)

Was it just me? I did'nt see any real action. I saw Mr.Gracie get thrown, and struggling for position on the mat. Then a couple of news paper pictures, and that is it! I realize that this is probably the match I have read about, but I did'nt get to see it. Did the computer mess something up?

1stJohn1:9


----------



## thetruth (Jan 7, 2007)

The small clip that is available is the small amount the Gracie family released.  He got whipped by Kimura.  He never tapped but was thrown cleanly for ippon, rendered unconscious by a dojime(best way to describe this is leg scissors around the body) and has his ear drum ruptured but a headlock.  After the 13 minutes or whatever the bout went for Gracies corner threw in the towel.   Helio is a tough little guy and did better than many against Kimura but was comprehensively whipped


Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------

